# Broody Pekin Questions



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been reading all the posts getting acquainted with all the rules etc. I am new to this site as well as in raising chickens. I have a Peking bantam and she went broody on me two weeks ago, I bought some fertilised eggs for her an she is happy now. The problem is she doesn't eat much, a bit of watermelon today and a few pellets didn't drink water just wanted to get back to her nest.. I also noticed she walked backwards a couple of times until she bumped into her coop and adjusted herself and walked normal. I was wondering is she ok..what can I do to help her be healthy to care for the chicks in two weeks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try pulling her from the nest twice a day. Put a feed bowl and water a good distance from her nest to make her walk a bit back to the nest. 

You might be able to tempt her to eat more by moistening the food. Just don't leave it down in between times she's not eating.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Robin416 much appreciated. It's a small coop so I'm actually picking her up now and placing her in front of the food, she is now eating yogurt, porridge and a few pellets. when she forgets what she is doing I place her in front of her food again. I was not sure how much I could interfere with her routine. Funny thing. I also got some pestene powder to put on her and her nest area as she's losing lots of feathers. Can't see mites but just in case. I'd know she had them wouldn't I? they'd be all over me!! thanks again for your help, and moving me into the right post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Broody hens are prime targets for mites. They are not dust bathing to remove them during that time they're on the nest so it's very possible she has them. 

If you take a flashlight at night you might be able to see them moving around on her. I just always treated mine because I knew it was going to happen. And I had mostly white birds so they were easy to see.

You probably won't mess up her routine. The broodiness is locked in until she hatches her peeps. By placing her food and water away from the nest it means she gets a little exercise and prevents her from making a mess of her nest.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Seeing as this is my first experience with hatching chicks I'm a bit at a loss, but getting the hang of it now. Most important is to keep her healthy, funny little things. Thanks you have been very helpful


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We all are concerned when we get a particularly stubborn bird. That's when we take matters in to our own hands and do whatever to keep them as healthy as possible.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If the eggs don't hatch,take them away or they will rot and explode.I let my favorite,Precious,sit on eggs when she went broody(she only lays in my dirty clothes laundry basket and will hold it until she gets in the house) and when they didn't hatch I went to take them and 1 had gone bad and stuck to her feathers so I had to cut it off.The 2nd time she tried that,I just took the egg and she still sat there until I eventually kicked her off.Also,bear in mind ,hens lose weight when setting and your hen may experience some wasting but will put the weight back on once she is off the nest.I hope she hatches you some babies.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for that valuable information. I don't get this site it's too complicated might just bow out. Keeps telling me register? Then when it says donations etc I try to do the right thing and it takes me to another site. I'm not that savvy so I may just bow out thanks for your help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We might have a bug in the system. I'm not at my computer but flagged you post for an alert to Admins. Please be patient.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Valentine said:


> Thanks for that valuable information. I don't get this site it's too complicated might just bow out. Keeps telling me register? Then when it says donations etc I try to do the right thing and it takes me to another site. I'm not that savvy so I may just bow out thanks for your help


How are you accessing the site?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Valentine may have the same issues that I had in the beginning when I was a newbie. I like to have never figured out how to get going esp on my android phone. 
Valentine, you have any questions, may I can be of assist esp if you have the android app.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Austin, she's in Australia, it might be bedtime there by now.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi all, I'm accessing the site mainly from my notifications in my email. It's when I click on my app on my iPad that says I can't reply unless I'm registered. When I register it says I'm already registered. I would like to give this forum a go it's the first time ever doing something like this. So I'm not that good navigating the site to its full potential. Hey guys love what you all do you have really helped me I'll go read the rules again. The only question I have is how do I create an account to stay connected and what's the best rate, as I'm not always going to be glued to my iPad.. thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Best rate? Maybe someone else knows what you're talking about but I sure don't. 

I know that using some different devices can make things challenging. And since I haven't seen what it's like to use an Ipad all I can do is throw out some probably useless advice. Well, one maybe. Are you already logged in before you try to reply? 

I have Chicken Forum app on my Iphone, I've never had any issues with it. But if I'm away from home I pull the forum up using Safari instead. It's familiar to me that way and easier to use.

And you have to stick around long enough so we can see the peeps that hatch.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Valentine, have you ever " joined" the forum by signing in with a user name and password? If not, go to the upper left corner and click on the area to join. It should bring a place to enter those. And by the way , you have to do this with each device you use.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi guys, yes I have joined and have a user name otherwise I wouldn't be communicating. I'm getting the hang of it sorry to create such a fuss.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not a problem, just glad you came aboard!!


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

When are the fertile eggs counted from to hatch? The day I placed them under bok bok or when they were laid? The eggs were dated 8/12/16 remember we put the day before the month in Australia! So now I'm at day 12. Do I just wait and see, or do I need to be doing something else? She's got her own coop way away from my other 2 hens. I was going to create the nesting area as their safe haven and the roost area for starter feed and water and also to accomodate the chicks, only 3 ATMO. Should I close the roost door? So many questions. Sorry.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You count from the day you gave them to her. 

I'm not understanding the thing about the roost. This is where pics of the setup help a ton.

Most hens can raise their peeps safely from within the flock.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Just an update on my broody hen, she has survived 19 days setting. How extraordinary. I am so impressed with her dedication. I'm going to candle the eggs tonight to see how they are progressing. I'm hoping by day 21 they have pipped. I'm becoming an old hand in this but doubt I will repeat the episode, so draining on the mother hen and me. Cross fingers all goes well..


----------

